# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  دراسة لاستبدال هوية الأحوال المدنية ببطاقات إلكترونية "ذكية

## العالي عالي

أعلن وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات المهندس باسم الروسان أمس ان هناك توجها لتنبي مشروع "البطاقة الذكية"، التي من المخطط أن تحل مكان هوية الأحوال المدنية التي يحملها المواطنون.

وبدأت وزارة الاتصالات عبر برنامج الحكومة الالكترونية بالتنسيق مع مجموعة من الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية باتخاذ بعض الإجراءات من شأنها التمهيد للبدء بتنفيذ المشروع.

ويحمل بطاقة الأحوال المدنية التقليدية اليوم أكثر من أربعة ملايين مواطن.

وقال الروسان في لقاء أجرته معه "الغد" انّ بداية هذه الإجراءات للتحضير لمشروع البطاقات الذكية Smart Cards  كانت خلال الاسبوع الماضي، عندما طرحت الوزارة "دعوة تأهيل خاصة للشركات المتخصصة والتي لديها الخبرة في مجال تطبيقات البطاقات الذكية لتقدّم أنظمتها في مرحلة تأهيلية تمهيدية قد تحتاج من الوقت لحوالي الشهرين". 

وحملت دعوة التأهيل، المنشورة على الموقع الالكتروني لوزارة الاتصالات، عنوان "دعوة خاصة بتنفيذ المرحلة الاولى من المشروع الوطني لتطوير وتطبيق نظام البطاقة الذكية".

وأوضح الوزير انّه بعد المرحلة الأولى التأهيلية سيصار الى العمل مع الشركات التي ترشحّت في البداية لتحديد المتطلبات الفنية للمشروع في إجراء من شأنه ان يقود الى تحضير وثيقة عطاء لاستدراج العروض الفنية والمالية النهائية ومن ثم التنسيب لإحالة المشروع على الشركة أو الائتلاف الاكثر قدرة على تنفيذ المشروع.

واضاف الوزير ان الفترة التي تحتاجها المرحلة الثانية تعتمد على المتطلبات الفنية للمشروع والتي "قد يصعب تقديرها حالياً".  

ولفت الروسان انّ التوجّه لدى الوزارة في الطريق لتنفيذ المشروع الذي وصفه بـ"المهم" يتضمّن ان يتم اعتماد ائتلاف لتطوير نظام البطاقة الذكية وليس شركة واحدة، او شركة واحدة لديها الخبرة الواسعة في هذا المجال، وهو ما يخلص اليه العمل في كلا المرحلتين الاولى التأهلية والثانية التي تتضمّن تحضير وثيقة العطاء واستدراج العروض. 

وبموازاة ذلك، يجري العمل على تشكيل لجنة وطنية ستعمل مع الشركات التي تتأهل في المرحلة الاولى من اجل تحديد نطاقات العمل والتحضير لوثيقة العطاء والتنسيب لغايات الاحالة، وهذه اللجنة بحسب ما قال الوزير تتكون من وزارات وجهات ذات علاقة وهي وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات عبر برنامج الحكومة الالكترونية فيها، وزارة الداخلية، وزارة الصحة، الأحوال المدنية والجوازات، الجهات الأمنية. 

ومشروع البطاقة الذكية Smart Cards الذي بدأت الجهود التنسيقية بين الجهات ذات العلاقة للتحضير له خلال العام الماضي يهدف إلى تطوير بطاقات ذكية وطنية تحوي جميع المعلومات الواجب توافرها عن المواطن حسب ما ترتئيه الحكومة مناسباً لتسهيل المعاملات الحكومية وتوفير الجهد على الحكومة والمواطن. 

وأكّد وزير الاتصالات "جدية الحكومة" في تنفيذ المشروع إن ثبتت جدواه بعد مرحلة تحديد المتطلبات كونه سيوفّر بطاقة متعددة الاستعمالات تحمل معلومات شخصية عن المواطن، معلومات صحية، معلومات ذات علاقة بترخيص السواقين، معلومات مختلفة تساعد في تنفيذ اكبر عدد من المعاملات الحكومية المتنوعة. 

ومشروع "البطاقة الذكية" الذي سيحل محل بطاقة الاحوال المدنية فيما لو ثبتت جدواه مطبّق حالياً في عدد من دول العالم منها ماليزيا، سلطنة عمان، الامارات، ومطبّق بشكل جزئي في الكويت. 

وقال الروسان ان هذه البطاقة حال انجازها ستساعد المواطن والحكومة على تسهيل انجاز معاملاته من جهة، كذلك سيراعى لدى التنفيذ سهولة الاستعمال وصعوبة تزوير المعلومات، في وقت سيراعي فيه تطوير نظام هذه البطاقة توفير صفة "المرونة" لاضافة اية تطبيقات اضافية في المستقبل.   

ويعتبر مشروع "البطاقة الذكية" واحدا من حزمة كبيرة من مشاريع ضمن برنامج الحكومة الالكترونية التابع لوزارة الاتصالات والذي كانت انطلاقته قبل ست سنوات، حيث انجز البرنامج عدداً من مشاريع تطوير خدمات حكومية الكترونية فيما يعكف حالياً على انجاز مشاريع اخرى. 

ومن الخدمات والمشاريع التي تم تطويرها ضمن برنامج الحكومة الالكترونية خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية تطوير شبكة امنة تربط 18 مؤسسة حكومية فيما يجري العمل حالياً لاكمال المشروع ليشمل 50 مؤسسة حكومية خلال المرحلة المقبلة، كما عمل البرنامج على اطلاق بوابة الحكومة الالكترونية وهو الموقع الرسمي للحكومة الذي يشمل كل المعلومات حول جميع الخدمات الحكومية. 

كذلك اطلق البرنامج بوابة الرسائل القصيرة الخاصة بخدمات الحكومة، وتم تطوير خدمات تسجيل الأسماء التجارية والمؤسسات الفردية التي توفرها وزارة الصناعة والتجارة، وخدمة تقديم كشف التقدير الذاتي التي تقدمها دائرة ضريبة الدخل والمبيعات، والحصول على مخطط أراضي والتي توفرها دائرة الأراضي والمساحة، فضلا عن خدمة الاستفسار عن خدمات الترخيص والتي تقدمها دائرة ترخيص السواقين والمركبات، وخدمة الاستعلام عن مخالفات السير التي توفرها أمانة عمان.

يشار الى انّ مجلس الوزراء كان وافق خلال شهر آب (أغسطس) من العام 2006 على الاستراتيجية الجديدة للحكومة الالكترونية التي أعدتها وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات للسنوات الثلاث المقبلة وتشمل تطبيق خدمات إلكترونية من قبل المؤسسات بمساعدة برنامج الحكومة الإلكترونية في الوزارة إضافة إلى تدريب وتأهيل الموظفين وربط عدد أكبر من المؤسسات الحكومية على شبكة الحكومة الآمنة.

وتتضمن الاستراتيجية الجديدة ايضاً تطوير وتحديث القوانين الداعمة لبرامج الحكومة الإلكترونية ومشاريع البنى التحتية الخاصة بها، فضلا عن تطبيق عدد كبير من الخدمات الالكترونية المتداخلة أي تلك التي يشترك في تنفيذها عدد من المؤسسات الحكومية
المصدر

----------


## ayman

ان شاء الله نتقدم اكثر واكثر  بس ياخوفي بكرا يزرعو فينا ويرلس وبلوتوث

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان شاء الله نتقدم اكثر واكثر  بس ياخوفي بكرا يزرعو فينا ويرلس وبلوتوث


مشكور ايمن على المرور

----------


## momen

nice

----------


## الاميره

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:85%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/mwaextraedit2/backgrounds/7.gif');background-color :Embarrassment: rangered;border:4px double red;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center][rainbow]دراسه كثير مهمه ومفيده لانهاتفيد في تطوير الاردن[/rainbow][/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان شاء الله يا سيدي تكون الاردن دوله معلوماتيه ومتقدمه الكترونيه

----------

